# Mini GentooPub a Milano venerdi' 24/9 ?

## FonderiaDigitale

A Qualcuno andrebbe di vedersi per una birretta venerdi' sera?

io sono a milano fino a sabato mattina  :Smile: 

potremmo coniugare la cosa con lo speech di .. peach  :Smile: 

----------

## federico

Io ufficizzo che ancora dal vecchio gentoo pub sono a casa con la febbre quindi spero nel miracolo...

----------

## codadilupo

io ci sono, ovviamente  :Wink: 

propongo anche di allungare la birretta (non in quel senso  :Laughing: !)... cioe'.. prima la birra, per chi puo'/vuole, e poi la cena, per chi vuole/puo'... che dite ?

Coda, che anche questa volta l'ha scampata   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## =DvD=

Quando se ne fa uno nel versiliese / lucchese / pisano ??

Gia a milano avete fastweb, poi pure i gentooPub!!

----------

## randomaze

Io al momento tendo ad essere nelle condizioni di Federico quindi sto vivendo alla giornata...

Diciamo che, se non sono in malattia, dovrei essere domani verso le 15.30 al LWE e poi vedremo!

----------

## akiross

Mah, io cosi' onestamente non so... sono un po' indeciso, devo pensarci, ma e' piu' no che si

ciauz

----------

## leon_73

Mi dispiace ma questa volta mi sa che non riusciro' a fare nemmeno la mia classica fugace apparizione... sono reperibile e la settimana non e' delle piu' tranquille  :Sad: 

Ciauz

----------

## federico

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Io al momento tendo ad essere nelle condizioni di Federico quindi sto vivendo alla giornata...
> 
> Diciamo che, se non sono in malattia, dovrei essere domani verso le 15.30 al LWE e poi vedremo!

 

Pensate che stamattina sono in uni per un corso che _devo_ seguire e penso di morirci pure qui...

Se ce la faccio cmq la birretta, ma anche due, me le sparero' volentieri visti che da quando sto cosi, circa una settimana, non ne ho ancora bevuta una e sono in astinenza panico (tennents super dove seeeiiii)

----------

## mouser

Io purtroppo questa volta non riesco ad esserci.... UFFA.

Comunque vorrei proporre, per il prossimo (che pensavo di proporre verso inizio ottobre) di provare a cambiare pub...... è triste guardare la lista dei beveraggi e non vedere scritto "Guinnes"   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Peach

 *mouser wrote:*   

> Io purtroppo questa volta non riesco ad esserci.... UFFA.
> 
> Comunque vorrei proporre, per il prossimo (che pensavo di proporre verso inizio ottobre) di provare a cambiare pub...... è triste guardare la lista dei beveraggi e non vedere scritto "Guinnes"    

 

 :Laughing: 

beh che dire... io mi sa che ci sarò... 

/me torna a finire le slides stile webbit

----------

## doom.it

verro allo speech di peech ( :p ), poi vedrò come evolve la cosa, visto che in teoria ho gia degli impegni per domani sera....

Hasta la vista amigos

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Perchè no?! Però mancano il dove ed il quando! Fatemi sapere al più presto, anche via sms. Purtroppo non potrò esserci neanche al LWE di domani  :Sad: 

----------

## codadilupo

il posto: Café Novecento, Corso Como (milano)

L'ora: dalle 18.00 in poi. Direi che, per tutti gl'altri, che volessero aggiungersi "dopo" il pub, si puo' decidere bene domani (io farei un salto volentieri da PastaRito, ma c'e' anche ROssoPomodoro che non é malaccio  :Wink: )

Coda

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

dalle 18 alle 18.40 circa ho un impegno, poi ci sono

----------

## codadilupo

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> dalle 18 alle 18.40 circa ho un impegno, poi ci sono

 

Ok, propongo che che ha intenzione di venire segni l'ora a cui puo' arrivare in corso como, e dove vorrebbe mangiare la sera, eventualmente.

Arrivo: 18.00 Corso Como

Cena:   Pastarito

Coda

----------

## randomaze

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> Arrivo: 18.00 Corso Como

 

Se ci sono sono li a quell'ora ma *sicuramente* vado via alle 19.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Fino alle 18:00 sono impeganto: parto da casa a quell'ora.

Cena:   Pizzarito [magari quello in duomo del Gentoo-Ristorante pre-webbit]

----------

## federico

Mi hanno diagnosticato una bronchite...

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

sei un rottame..   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## codadilupo

sorry, scusate la pataccata, ma sto partendo or'ora.

Spero nessuno abbia deciso di arrivare prima, a questo punto, e spero randomaze abbia deciso di andare direttamente a casa senza aspettarmi inutilmente   :Embarassed: 

Coda

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

Eccomi tornato dal pub  :Smile: 

Eravamo 7, 8 compreso randomaze che si e' assentato all'ora di cena.

Piacevolissima serata con ben 2 donne (evento!) e codadilupo detto anche il pilota isterico (TM) con i suoi zigzag a 90km in centro ai semafori con la pandina col faro rotto.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Peach

 *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   

> codadilupo detto anche il pilota isterico (TM) con i suoi zigzag a 90km in centro ai semafori con la pandina col faro rotto. 

 

codadilupo detto anche codasan o codalupo...   :Twisted Evil: 

mah... intanto sono arrivato a casa, più tardi quando mi sveglio vi so dire com'è andata  :Very Happy: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *Peach wrote:*   

>  *FonderiaDigitale wrote:*   codadilupo detto anche il pilota isterico (TM) con i suoi zigzag a 90km in centro ai semafori con la pandina col faro rotto.  
> 
> codadilupo detto anche codasan o codalupo...  

   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  Già mitico codasan metti la cera togli la cera  :Cool: 

Gentoo Pub di ricapitolazione del LWE, davvero bello! Io che per miracolo sono arrivato per primo [ore 19:05] convinto invece di esser in stra ritardo come sempre  :Rolling Eyes: 

Finalmente ho conosciuto di persona Peach [bitttico!]

Ribadiscogli auguri alla sorridente spacerabbit che oggi è il suo compleanno

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Nessuno ha fatto foto (video a parte che e' perfetto)?

----------

## Peach

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Nessuno ha fatto foto (video a parte che e' perfetto)?

 

/me chiama in causa deadhead: oltre alle macchie di sugo sulla tovaglia hai fotografato altro?

----------

## Spacerabbit

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ribadiscogli auguri alla sorridente spacerabbit che oggi è il suo compleanno

 

grazie ancora, anche per la piacevole serata.

spero di rivedervi tutti al linuxD

----------

## Spacerabbit

 *Peach wrote:*   

> 
> 
> /me chiama in causa deadhead: oltre alle macchie di sugo sulla tovaglia hai fotografato altro?

 

deadhead abbi pieta' di me  :Very Happy: 

----------

## shev

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ribadiscogli auguri alla sorridente spacerabbit che oggi è il suo compleanno

 

Come non unirsi agli auguri! Auguroni sinceri spacerabbit  :Wink: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Nessuno ha fatto foto (video a parte che e' perfetto)?

 Qualcosina c'è.. un attimo che metto al lavoro JAlbum  :Smile:  C'è anche un piccolo video!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Qualcosina c'è.. un attimo che metto al lavoro JAlbum  C'è anche un piccolo video!

 

Bene bene  :Very Happy:  !!

PS: auguri Spacerabbit

----------

## Spacerabbit

grazie grazie grazie...  :Embarassed: 

siete veramente una comunity speciale!

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Eccovi le foto Sono molto poche, lo so, ma siamo stati un pò nomadi al Cafè novecento e una volta arrivati a tavola, ci siamo rilassati e non ci ho più pensato...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Eccovi le foto 

 

Grazie mille  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Peach

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Eccovi le foto Sono molto poche, lo so, ma siamo stati un pò nomadi al Cafè novecento e una volta arrivati a tavola, ci siamo rilassati e non ci ho più pensato...

 

 :Laughing:  very good  :Smile: 

NOTE: ah il link giusto è questo

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *Peach wrote:*   

>  *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   Eccovi le foto NOTE: ah il link giusto è questo

 

Boh... per altervista che ci sia il www davanti o meno da loro faq le istess... però qui sul forum io con firefox e indirizzo www lo apro diretto, mentre con quello senza www mi apre la pagina del portale...

Che browser usi?

----------

## Peach

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Che browser usi?

 

ho capito zero di quello che hai scritto, cmq uso firefox  :Laughing: 

conta che mi sono appena alzato...

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *Peach wrote:*   

>  *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   Che browser usi? 
> 
> ho capito zero di quello che hai scritto, cmq uso firefox 
> 
> conta che mi sono appena alzato...

 Amo l'ermetismo. Oppure sono dislessico...   :Wink: 

Allora se io dal forum clicco su questo link: http://www.deadhead.altervista.org/yaddayadda arrivo al mio sito. Se invece uso l'indirizzo: http://deadhead.altervista.org/yaddayadda il browser viene mandato alla pagina del portale di altervista.

A te funziona al contrario. Per me è un mistero della fede. Lì'importante è che riusciate a raggiungere le foto   :Wink: 

----------

## federico

Se vi consola a me nn va nessuno dei due.

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

>  *Peach wrote:*    *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   Che browser usi? 
> 
> ho capito zero di quello che hai scritto, cmq uso firefox 
> 
> conta che mi sono appena alzato... Amo l'ermetismo. Oppure sono dislessico...  
> ...

 

e' semplicemente apache configurato male. aggiungi un / in fondo alla url se non contiene un file finale.

----------

## federico

Mi pare un po' messo male sto altervista...

----------

## codadilupo

un saluto a tutti (scusate se non mi sono piu' fatto sentire): comunico che le foto le ho viste giusto ieri, e che si vedono pure dal canton friburgo, il che significa che devi farle un po' piu' piccole, .:deadhead:.  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing: .... ok, a questa ho riso solo, ma considerate per favore l'ora tarda  :Wink: 

Buona Notte!

Coda

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

>  le ho viste giusto ieri, e che si vedono pure dal canton friburgo, il che significa che devi farle un po' piu' piccole, .:deadhead:. .... ok, a questa ho riso solo, ma considerate per favore l'ora tarda 

 

No dai almeno in due abbiamo riso  :Laughing: 

----------

## xchris

Quindi manco solo io?  :Laughing: 

Confermo! Ottima serata!

Sti gechi sono proprio simpatici  :Very Happy: 

Rinnovo gli auguri alla coetanea  :Mr. Green: 

ciao ciao

----------

## randomaze

 *xchris wrote:*   

> Quindi manco solo io? 

 

No, manco anche io... che della serata ho visto solo l'inizio  :Razz: 

Che é stato comunque ottimo  :Very Happy: 

...auguri alla fanciulla...

----------

## xchris

dai che totalizziamo almeno 30 minuti di conversazione  :Very Happy: 

P.S.:bellissima firma  :Very Happy: 

----------

## randomaze

 *xchris wrote:*   

> dai che totalizziamo almeno 30 minuti di conversazione 

 

Mi sa che ancora non ci arriviamo, il primo incontro ci siamo visti 5 min, il secondo una quindicina....   :Razz: 

La firma l'ho generata con siggen  :Wink: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> La firma l'ho generata con siggen 

 Noooed io che credevo che avessi spremuto le tue capacità programmatorie   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## randomaze

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

>  *randomaze wrote:*   La firma l'ho generata con siggen  Noooed io che credevo che avessi spremuto le tue capacità programmatorie   

 

Beh non sarebbe complicato, alla fine si tratta di un array di unsigned char che viene stampato a video  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

